# Hello from Canada



## citygirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello eveyone, I have been away from this site for a very long time, but am back.......and I am looking forward to reading your poems and writing some as well. 
off topic: I must say, the Olympic's was a  GREAT experience!


----------



## Nickie (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## citygirl (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks Nickie


----------



## caelum (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Hawke (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey, City. Welcome back! 

The Olympics _were_ great, weren't they.  Nice to see Canada kicking some ass for a change.


----------



## No Brakes (Mar 12, 2010)

Another Canuck! Welcome back!


----------



## kingkurtus (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## citygirl (Apr 7, 2010)

lol I love good humor.......lol


----------



## patrick007 (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome back Nickie! Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 16, 2010)

Glad you found your way back.


----------



## citygirl (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome......look forward to reading some of your posts....


----------



## Sigg (Apr 20, 2010)

Ah, I just looked at some of your older posts, you roam the poetry forum, which is why I don't remember you.  Welcome back


----------



## bigsam (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to meet you, I visited Canada last year, great country.


----------



## AA (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got back to posting myself citygirl. It is a little weird coming back after being gone for so long, isn't it? With some new characters and some old ones. Lin was the big "antagonist" (I always kind of liked him) last time I was on this forum, and now that role is somewhat distributed. It seems like a really weird social dinamic now, for sure. 

Anyways, I'm rambling. How do you find returning after a long absence?


----------

